# Uber Settlement Conference was today...



## Andrew Held (Apr 18, 2016)

... What happened? Has anybody heard anything?

--------
Dear Client,

We are pleased to report that just 18 days from now, our law firm (The Tidrick Law Firm LLP) will be presenting your claims at the settlement conference with Uber. The settlement conference is scheduled for June 22, 2020.

We expect that we will be able to email you a monetary settlement offer from Uber at that time or soon thereafter. Please monitor your emails for your monetary settlement offer a


----------



## Wifey2316 (Jun 23, 2020)

No I have not heard anything and I recieved the same email with the settlement being today. . . Hope we get some info soon.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uber filed for bankruptcy


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

The Tidrick Law Firm LLP
increased their Billing Hours,
Copying Costs, Overnight Express mail
Costs & Travel costs to conference
on client’s invoice.

Dara and Old man Tidrick
we’re seen laughing and drinking
in a local bar


----------



## Wifey2316 (Jun 23, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Uber filed for bankruptcy


So we arent getting our money lol



FaceBob said:


> The Tidrick Law Firm LLP
> increased their Billing Hours,
> Copying Costs, Overnight Express mail
> Costs & Travel costs to conference
> ...


So we are not getting crap basically? Lol


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Pay to the Order of Andrew Held, one dollar AND NINE CENTS.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Andrew Held said:


> ... What happened? Has anybody heard anything?
> 
> --------
> Dear Client,
> ...


You are a long timer, c'mon what do you think your settlement check is gonna be? A happy meal and an extra coke coming your way!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You are a long timer, c'mon what do you think your settlement check is gonna be? A happy meal and an extra coke coming your way!


I'd be shocked if it was enough to get a small coke off the dollar menu


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Wifey2316 said:


> So we are not getting crap basically? Lol


Lawyers on both sides will be purchasing 
vacation homes while.......
Drivers will login to app and transport riders 
for below minimum wage net earnings

All is Status Quo in America


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Pay to the Order of Andrew Held, one dollar AND NINE CENTS.


All I want is this paddle ball game.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I received the generic update 3 weeks ago but I never received this one. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I received the generic update 3 weeks ago but I never received this one. Should I be concerned?


Over the $1.00?

not particularly...

You'd have better luck checking the change return at the toll road toll plaza than waiting for a check from an uber lawsuit.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

FaceBob said:


> Lawyers on both sides will be purchasing
> vacation homes while.......
> Drivers will login to app and transport riders
> for below minimum wage net earnings
> ...


The defeatist attitude of envious Americans seems to be the most prevalent status quo in America these days.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The defeatist attitude of envious Americans seems to be the most prevalent status quo in America these days.


......or, join the winners and get a Law Degree


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FaceBob said:


> ......or, join the winners and get a Law Degree


Like you did?


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

goneubering said:


> Like you did?


I have 2 ex wives and support several bartenders who will
confirm I am a Loser. No education for me. Just fly through life by
the seat of my pantalones


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Andrew Held said:


> ... What happened? Has anybody heard anything?
> 
> --------
> Dear Client,
> ...


 I am in Arizona, I haven't heard anything about a settlement. I guess I won't be getting my 25 cents.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Plaintiff's lawyers @ The Tidrick Law Firm LLP, took their families to a golf outing
at conference center
charging travel, lodging and food to their clients


----------



## Andrew Held (Apr 18, 2016)

DonRon said:


> All I want is this paddle ball game.


...and this thermos.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Pay to the Order of Andrew Held, one dollar AND NINE CENTS.


I get that!


----------



## Andrew Held (Apr 18, 2016)

Mole said:


> I get that!


What am I missing???


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Andrew Held said:


> What am I missing???


Nothing


----------



## Andrew Held (Apr 18, 2016)

Mole said:


> Nothing


One of my all time favorite movies and I didn't get it! I'm so ashamed!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Andrew Held said:


> What am I missing???


A settlement check. :wink:


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Andrew Held said:


> One of my all time favorite movies and I didn't get it! I'm so ashamed!


Great movie. One of my favs too!


----------

